# Sunday Special - And Now, For Something Completely Different



## luckytrim (Sep 15, 2019)

Sunday Special - And Now, For Something Completely Different

This type of quiz is called “Wordwise”

First nine are Training Questions...

1. A common wordwise device is one word inside another,  usually indicating a phrase ---- in the ----. Can you do this one? 

MOMANON   (Four Words)

2. Another device is a pair of words, usually denoting a  phrase --- with ---, or --- by ---. or --- before ---, etc. Can you do this one?  

2 4   (three words)

3. A third type is a divided word, which can lead to a phrase  with split, divided, separated, open, etc. in it. What's this? 

PERSON...ALITY?  (two words) 


4. Some wordwise clues can be scrambles, usually indicating a  phrase with the word mixed, about, over, scrambled, etc. So what's this?  

UNTS?   (two Words)

5. A short string of seemingly unrelated letters could be a  reversal. This will be a phrase with back, over, around, etc. in  it.

EOH?   (One word)

6. Individual letters can stand for words or parts of words  e.g. BBBB is bees. How about this? 

OTHER YYYYY?   (one word)

7. Numbers can stand for words. How about 

4444 TALL  (one word)

8. One word on top of another can indicate a phrase with  under, below, above, etc. in it. What's this? 

EGGS

EASY   (three words)

9. Two words side by side may indicate a phrase with double,  twice, two of, pair of, etc. What's this? 

TALK TALK   (two words)

Think you've got the hang of it ?   Good luck on the rest  !!


10. PU  (two words)



11. PRO MISE (two words)

12.  GROUND
RAILWAY   (two words)

13. ENUTROF   (three words)

14. KIRDN  (two words)

15. SYMPHON (two words)

16. 
____________________________________________________
___________________ READING  _______________________
____________________________________________________

17. AP(PPPP)OD  (four words)

18. F______E_____L_____L_____O_____W (one word)

19. TAITLK  (three words)

20. OG 2ND 2ND 2ND 2ND  (four words)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. man in the moon 
2. two by four
3. split personality 
4.  mixed nuts 
5.  backhoe 
6.  otherwise 
7. forestall
8.  eggs over easy 
9.  double talk 
10. back up
11. broken promise
12. underground railway
13. reversal of fortune
14. mixed drink
15. unfinished symphony
16. reading between the lines
17. peas in a pod
18. longfellow
19. talk about it
20. go back for seconds


----------

